

Ask HN: Zendesk vs Assistly - gotrythis

Hi.  Found some posts on this that are pushing a year old and am looking for a fresh opinion.<p>I'm moving from FogBugz.  Currently trying out Assistly and love their UI.  Zendesk's own support page looks a little better than Assistly's, but it could be integration with GetSatisfaction or something that makes it so, which is extra cash to lay out.<p>Which is the better choice and why?<p>Thank you Hacker News!
======
gotrythis
Not that anyone appears to be reading this, but here's where I'm at so far.

I really, really like Assistly's interface for dealing with tickets. It loads
new tickets as they arrive into the appropriate place via ajax, so I don't
have to keep refreshing the page. All very slick. With zendesk you have to
reload the page to see new tickets, which means tickets might not be seen as
fast.

However, Zendesk allows commenting on all articles, which Assistly does not.
That is important to me. It also is $10/month/agent cheaper, which isn't as
important, but helps.

Zendesk also has some spam automation built in, which Assistly does not.
Though some users were complaining that it was very bad, which may have been
resolved.

I also like that I can use my own custom link shrinker, which is important for
branding.

I _think_ I'll end up going with Zendesk, though I would prefer to be using
Assistly as a support agent because of the UI. I'll be keeping an eye on what
they both come out with and will reevaluate eventually.

